# Gorilla glue or silicone??? above and below a water line ....



## Rangerswild (Oct 27, 2008)

Have used silicone in the past for sticking on coco bark, coco fibre and such , have used gorilla glue in areas also .... but for a line where the foam meets the water.... what would some of you recomend >>>> hte use of gorilla glue or silicone to stick and hold the peat, coco fiber and sand mix to the great stuff???? both seem ok from past but what would be recomended as best for at - above and below the water line???? How about a few ideas or thoughts...


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with either if its something that is going to be visible.

The silicone/peat will erode after a few months depending on water movement as will the gorilla glue. You'll end up with your brown/black silicone or GG with little to no cocohusk visible left.

What I do for areas that have water flowing over them is I mix together two part epoxy (medium cure 7-15 minute types) and let it sit for a minute post mixing. Then I add in the same type of peat/cocohusk whatever I used on the other non-water moving parts. This will make a sticky discolored mix that can applied over your water prone areas by a gloved hand. (Be careful as the faster the epoxy cures the larger the exotherm and it can get hot enough to burn you if your not careful. Use medium or slow set epoxy unless you know what your doing.) From there before it has a chance to cure fully, pile on bunch of the dry peat/cocohusk and let it fully cure. You should get a seamless transition between your epoxy areas and your silicone areas. The coco husk layer on the epoxy will erode in time but unlike in the siliconed areas it will only reveal the wet looking coco husk/epoxy mix and not the smooth looking silicone.

You can get this kind of epoxy at hobby stores. I like to use hobby town's 15 minute epoxy for this when I'm doing small volumes/tanks. Just do this outside as while it cures it gives off some nasty smells.

I've used this method for quite a while now and have had good results. Also works well with dirt as long as it's dryish. Too much water will inhibit the cure or act as a blowing agent and give you a foam depending on the exact type of epoxy used.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You can also stir gorilla glue with peat, until it has the consistency of play dough, then spear it where ever you want it (use gloves!).


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorilla glue is water proof. Mix a bit of Concrete color pigments into the GG to give it color. Notice all of the colors available. A mason supply company will have several. Mixing food coloring or even brown latex paint into it and it will also color it up. The food coloring / paint will also cause it to set up much faster (water is the catalyst that cause it to kick / set.


----------

